# Negative Cycle what next



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

I ve just had a failed fresh icsi cycle after a failed fet previously. From my latest cycle I had 2 top grade blastocysts, so have one frozen. Just not sure if there is any point doing a fet with just one blastocyst. My previous fet was using a good graded blastocyst too. 
I was feeling so positive about my latest treatment as the blastocysts were good quality so I was hopeful and am now very disappointed. Just wondered if people have any thoughts on whether it's best to bite the bullet with anothe fresh cycle or put in the 1 blastocyst (fet). I m so lucky to have my boy but dream of a sibling and am beginning to lose faith 😓😓😓

Any experiences or advice would be appreciated thanks xx


----------

